# Umfrage Laichdorschangelei



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2009)

Liebe AB-User,
nach verschiedensten Debatten um das o.g. Thema möchte ich einmal eine Umfrage hier ins Board stellen. Die Umfrage soll zeigen,
wie sich die Vertreter beider Richtungen zahlenmäßig verteilen.
Grundlage ist die Frage nach einer gezielten Laichdorschangelei - also nicht die Frage, ob in der Laichzeit andere Techniken wie z.B. Brandungsangeln - eingestellt werden sollen. Es geht um die gewollte Angelei auf Laichfische an Laichplätzen.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

So, jetzt hat's ja geklappt....


----------



## scholle01 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

so, abgestimmt!


----------



## Zanderlui (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

immer noch die gleiche meinung wie im anderen trööt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Da es bei solchen Diskussionen/Abstimmungen immer wieder mal gerne ausartet, werden gnaden- und kommentarlos entsprechende Postings gelöscht, um hier Ruhe zu haben....

Diskutieren könnt ihr hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145816

Natürlich auch unter Beachtung der Boardregeln...


----------



## HD4ever (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

ich glaub du hast dich bei der "Ansprache" etwas im Forum vertan :m
oder wolltest du nur die hier auch ansässigen Bootsanglerclub Kollegen befragen |kopfkrat  
hab auch abgestimmt !


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Ups,
danke Jörg!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast dich bei der "Ansprache" etwas im Forum vertan :m
> oder wolltest du nur die hier auch ansässigen Bootsanglerclub Kollegen befragen |kopfkrat
> hab auch abgestimmt !



Ich hab es mal berichtigt :q
Neben dem Admin, kreist hier natürlich auch der Mod Geier...


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Dann haben wir beide korrigiert...?
Tut mir leid, aber nach Knie OP hab ich etwas Zeit und treibe mich hier hin und her. Man wird doch wohl nicht gleich gekreuzigt?


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Nö... 
Wenn Du möchtest kann ich Dir die Umfrage auch im oberen Bereich festnageln?!


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Schön wäre es, wenn du es auf die erste Seiten bringst, damit auch diejenigen aufmerksam werden, die nicht regelmäßig auf die Meeresanglerseiten schauen, trotztdem aber eine Meinung haben. ( wie die Umfrage c&r )


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

abgestimmt


----------



## SimonHH (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

auch kreuzchen gemacht...:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Schön wäre es, wenn du es auf die erste Seiten bringst, damit auch diejenigen aufmerksam werden, die nicht regelmäßig auf die Meeresanglerseiten schauen, trotztdem aber eine Meinung haben. ( wie die Umfrage c&r )



Klar mach ich gerne.


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Bisher ein sehr geiles Ergebnis :m

Macht Mut...#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Moin Moin ,
abgestimmt und klasse Idee das mit der Umfrage Dolfin , bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MINIBUBI (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Moin Moin
Auch ich habe mit einer Hand ein Kreuzchen gemacht
MINIBUBI


----------



## hans albers (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

yep
... auch an der richtigen stelle abgestimmt...

danke ,dolfin 
für die umfrage

gr
lars


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

auch abgestimmt------


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Na endlich ist die Umfrage da, mein Versuch war ja kläglich.
Das Ergebnis wundert mich aber schon, hätte getippt, daß die meisten 2 ankreuzen....

Scheinbar sind bei diesem Thema die Fronten doch etwas verhärteter als beim Thema C+R... |kopfkrat


----------



## Ködervorkoster (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Gekreuzt ! #h    ...sieht gut aus, wird bestimmt noch besser !


----------



## Bellyboater (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nö...
> Wenn Du möchtest kann ich Dir die Umfrage auch im oberen Bereich festnageln?!




Aber nicht ans Knie nageln, das wurde doch erst operiert.:q

Und damit es nicht ganz OT ist, ich hab mein Kreuz auch gemacht.


----------



## baltic25 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

auch gekreuzelt......:vik:


----------



## elchmaster (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Kreuz gemacht


----------



## Öger (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

...auch abgestimmt #h

Gruß

Lutz


----------



## Plitenfischer (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Hallöchen,
artig wie ich bin, habe ich meine demokratische Macht genutzt!#h
Das Zwischenergebnis überrascht mich|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## big mama (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

... auch ich hab`gestimmt ! Klasse Idee#6


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Haken gesetzt.


----------



## nemles (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

abgestimmt |wavey:


----------



## Franky D (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

abgestimmt


----------



## Fxxxxx (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Moin, habe auch mein Kreuz gesetzt #6


Und zwar bei der *einzig richtigen Antwort* :vik:

Huch, sehe gerade, das 33% falsch geantwortet haben 
*duck_und_schnell_wech*

|wavey: :q :q


----------



## muz660socke (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Gute Idee #6

 Gruß, Gerd


----------



## Mai (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Hab mein Kreuzchen auch gemacht!


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

*Kreuzchen ganz oben gemacht !!!!*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Habe auch meinen Punkt gemacht.

Mich würde mal eine Abstimmung interessieren wo man die Namen lesen kann wie, von wem gevotet wurde....ob sie dann auch so aussehen würde


----------



## Rosi (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

In knapp 10 Stunden wurden 177 Stimmen abgegeben, alle Achtung! 

Ich hab für Punkt 2 gestimmt, weil man ja nicht nur in der Ostsee Laichdorsche fangen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Diskussionen zum Thema im dafür vorgesehen Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145816

Siehe dazu auch Posting 5 im Thread hier.........


----------



## Wollebre (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

angel jetzt 44 Jahre, bin aber noch nie in der Laichzeit auf Dorsch gegangen. Auch schon wurde vor Jahrzehnten Raubbau in der Fischerei betrieben und zweitens schmeckt ein Laichfisch nie so gut wie 1-2 Monate später  wenn die Fische wieder gut im Futter stehen und das Fleisch fest ist. Gleiches gilt für die so berühmte Maischolle, in späteren Monaten gefangen schmeckt sie einfach besser.


----------



## beschu (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

ich hab für den 2.ten Punkt gestimmt,denn dieser Punkt trifft voll meine Meinung und die lasse ich mir durch kein Geschrei verbiegen.Jeder Mensch hat seine Meinung und dazu muss man stehen  gruss beschu|wavey:


----------



## Allrounder0872 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Da gebe ich doch auch meinen senf zu :vik:
Keine macht den Laichdorschanglern|laola:

Kreuzchen gesetzt!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Habe auch meinen Punkt gemacht.
> 
> Mich würde mal eine Abstimmung interessieren wo man die Namen lesen kann wie, von wem gevotet wurde....ob sie dann auch so aussehen würde


 

Vielleicht solltest du mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen.
Ich habe jedenfalls offen unter meinem Namen gevotet.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*



Wollebre schrieb:


> angel jetzt 44 Jahre, bin aber noch nie in der Laichzeit auf Dorsch gegangen. Auch schon wurde vor Jahrzehnten Raubbau in der Fischerei betrieben und zweitens schmeckt ein Laichfisch nie so gut wie 1-2 Monate später wenn die Fische wieder gut im Futter stehen und das Fleisch fest ist. Gleiches gilt für die so berühmte Maischolle, in späteren Monaten gefangen schmeckt sie einfach besser.


 




Mehr kann man wohl kaum dazu sagen. #6#6#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## SundRäuber (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Mein Pünktchen landet ganz oben ...ich säge doch nicht auf dem Ast auf welchem ich selbst sitze.....


----------



## bacalo (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Moin moin aus Unterfranken,

tja, des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich#h.


Doch würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich bei meinen jährlichen 
5 -in Worten fünf- Kutterausfahrten täglich einen Bacalao mehr fange, als die letzten drei Jahre.

Da ich ja meine Familie mit der lebensnotwendigen 
Omega-3-Fettsäure versorgen muss, hier mein Appell:

*Denkt auch mal an die, die nach uns kommen.*

Deshalb habe ich für den 1. Punkt gestimmt.


Mit 650 Entfernungskilometer zur See geht meine Stimme wohl eher unter der Rubrik "Ferner liefen" sang und klanglos unter. 

Doch, jetzt erst recht:
"MENSCH erwache, bitte noch vor dem Abhupen/Schlusspfiff........"



Peter alias bacalo


----------



## olli B. (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Habe auch gekreuzt...:m:vik:


----------



## SimonHH (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Habe auch meinen Punkt gemacht.
> 
> Mich würde mal eine Abstimmung interessieren wo man die Namen lesen kann wie, von wem gevotet wurde....ob sie dann auch so aussehen würde





mein kreuzchen habe ich ganz oben gesetzt.is kein geheimnis...dazu steh ich. :m


----------



## olli B. (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*



SimonHH schrieb:


> mein kreuzchen habe ich ganz oben gesetzt.is kein geheimnis...dazu steh ich. :m


 

Ich ebenfalls


----------



## Big Troll (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

....und passt :m.....2/3 Mehrheit #6


----------



## Deep Sea (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*



SimonHH schrieb:


> mein kreuzchen habe ich ganz oben gesetzt.is kein geheimnis...dazu steh ich. :m



Ich auch:m


----------



## Yupii (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

dito#6


----------



## miguel230176 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

und noch einer oben#6


----------



## shorty 38 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Hallo, ganz oben:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## skally (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Eigentlich ja selbstverständlich ganz oben häkchen gesetzt.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*



Big Troll schrieb:


> ....und passt :m.....2/3 Mehrheit #6


 
Auch abgestimmt, was mich nur immer wundert ist das "die" kutter in "der" zeit IMMER ausgebucht sind...
ist irgentwie wie bei MC Donalds, es geht KEINER hin, aber immer wenn du da bist ist es voll...

mirco


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

OT Beiträge gelöscht....


----------



## Angelmati (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Gaaaan oben ^^


----------



## Spiderman (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Fast ganz oben 

sorry bin nur gegen massenschlachtungen auf den fischtrawlern .
Wenn einer unbedingt will..... Dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen .

Alle oder keiner - also keiner


----------



## Seekater (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

E.. tut mir leid wenn ich jetzt unpassend ins TEMA einsteige, ich wollte nur wissen ist es nicht sowieso verboten laichfische anzueignen? Dorsche haben doch ihre Laichzeit wo sie keiner befischen darf? Oder gibt's da Gesetzeslücken?
  Klärt mich bitte bitte auf#h
Stimme ganz oben, weil sonst in 2 Jahren kein Dorsch mehr#q
wie auch jetzt teilweise schon... schneider schneider schneider.......#q


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Nein der Dorsch hat keine Laich/Schonzeit.


----------



## dorsch25 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Auch abgestimmt, was mich nur immer wundert ist das "die" kutter in "der" zeit IMMER ausgebucht sind...
> ist irgentwie wie bei MC Donalds, es geht KEINER hin, aber immer wenn du da bist ist es voll...
> 
> mirco


 wie recht du hast#6#6#6#6 ist mein reden


----------



## dorsch25 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

an vierter stelle:vik:


----------



## JPP (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

JANZ JANZ OBEN. Wo es hingehört, wenn man Nachdenkt.
Oder es zumindest versucht.


----------



## Seekater (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nein der Dorsch hat keine Laich/Schonzeit.



okay dann verstehe ich warum es so viele diskussionen sind..|rolleyes aber Dorsch ist selten ein Zielfisch bei mir.. eher ein "Glücksfall" #q Schonmaß ist aber immer noch 35cm nicht?
|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Moin Moin ,


Seekater schrieb:


> Schonmaß ist aber immer noch 35cm nicht?
> |wavey:



nööö 38 cm in der Ostsee

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Uschi+Achim (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Unser Kreuz auch ganz oben.

Uschi + Achim


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

3000 Klicks,
ist ein Grund die Geschichte mal wieder etwas nach oben zu schieben.


----------



## Fischopa (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Habe das Ergebnis eben um eine Stimme aufgebessert. #6

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Selber editiert, da nicht das hier der Diskussionsthread ist, sondern der hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145816

PS: Das Posting von Fischbox, das ich hier gelöscht habe, ist jetzt im Diskussionsthread zu finden


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

So, liebe AB Freunde,
die Umfrage ist geschlossen. Ich danke allen, die Interesse gezeigt und abgestimmt haben.
Inwieweit so eine Umfrage wissenschaftlichen Ansprüchen genügt, sei einmal dahingestellt. Sie bietet allerdings ein Bild der Meinungen und läßt deutlich werden, wohin der Trend geht.
Da ich einfach einmal unterstelle, dass sich die stark Interessierten ( in beide Richtungen ) sowieso einbringen, wird es beim Rest der möglichen Wählerschaft tendenziell nicht signifikant anders aussehen.

Warum habe ich diese Umfrage gestartet?
Mir ging es hauptsächlich darum, denjenigen den Rücken zu stärken, die sich gegen diese Form der "Angelei" wenden möchten. Sie werden oft in Threads oder Foren allgemein von den aktiven LDAern niedergemacht und heruntergeputzt. Ich kann euch nur sagen: 83,73% derjenigen, die hier abgestimmt haben, sind entweder total gegen diesen rücksichtslosen Umgang mit der Natur oder lehnen diesen zumindest für sich selbst ab. Also Kopf hoch und Meinung sagen. Sprecht auch bei organisierten Touren im Verein oder anderen Gruppen diesen Hintergrund mutig an. Ich bin der festen Meinung, viele sind sich des Problems nicht bewußt und für diese ist einfach "Dorschsaison". Vertetet diese Meinung offen und selbstbewußt. Ihr seid auf alle Fälle in der überwiegenden Mehrheit.

Nur 2,93% oder 11 Stimmen fanden sich für uneingeschränktes "pro" LDA und 45 Angler oder 12% wollen die Laichdorschangelei solange betreiben, bis sie verboten würde. Das Lager der Befürworter hat also knapp 15% erreicht.
Ich werde jetzt nicht in Moralpredigten versinken, denn die meisten Argumente sind ausgetauscht. Ich würde mich nur einmal der Zahlen vergewissern und mir Gedanken machen, wo ich stehe.
Immer wieder wird in der Öffentlichkeit und auch hier im Bord lamentiert, wenn Gesetze und Verordnungen den Spielraum der ach so vernünftigen und sachverständigen Anglerschaft eingrenzen. Wenn man sich aber, trotzt besserem Wissen, auf eine Position zurückzieht wie
"...solange es nicht verboten ist...", fordert man den Gesetzgeber heraus, entsprechende
Gesetze zu schaffen.
Der Hinweis, das andere dritte die Hauptverantwortung tragen, zeigt doch nur eines: Man gibt zu, dass die eigene Haltung problematisch ist, andere aber "noch schuldiger" sind. Aber
man zeigt auch auf, das man nicht die Kraft findet vor der eigenen Tür zu kehren.

Lösungsansätze sind nicht Ziel dieser Umfrage und werden sicher in anderen Threads besprochen.

Und: Wer hier seine Meinung nicht selbst sagt, hat auch kein Recht zu meckern.

Petri Heil
Dolfin


----------



## bacalo (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*



Dolfin schrieb:


> So, liebe AB Freunde,
> die Umfrage ist geschlossen. Ich danke allen, die Interesse gezeigt und abgestimmt haben.
> Inwieweit so eine Umfrage wissenschaftlichen Ansprüchen genügt, sei einmal dahingestellt. Sie bietet allerdings ein Bild der Meinungen und läßt deutlich werden, wohin der Trend geht.
> Da ich einfach einmal unterstelle, dass sich die stark Interessierten ( in beide Richtungen ) sowieso einbringen, wird es beim Rest der möglichen Wählerschaft tendenziell nicht signifikant anders aussehen.
> ...



|good:

Zugegeben, ich hab´ leicht reden, bei 630 Entfernungs-km betrifft es mich nur sekundär, doch ein Nachdenken ist meines Erachtens unbedingt erforderlich.


Bis zur Rapsblüte

bacalo


----------



## Deichkind17 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Hallo erst mal.
Leider habe ich die umfrage erst heute gesehen.
Ich finde Schonzeiten eine gute Sache, aber was nützen Schonzeiten in Deutschland wenn in anderen Ländern trotzdem auf Dorsch gefischt wird.
Wenn dann müssen die Schonzeiten in der EU gelten.
Wie ich gehört habe soll in Holland das Aalangeln verboten sein.
Was bringt so etwas wenn in andern Ländern die Glasaale gefangen werden.

Hätte noch ne frage wegen Bootsvermietung WRS auf ALS in DK.


----------



## Platte (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Ein par Einwände hätte ich da schon zu deinem Post Dolfin.
Ich hoffe du nimmst es nicht persönlich.
Möchte nur mal meine Meinung dazu äußern was Du hier schreibst.


Dolfin schrieb:


> Inwieweit so eine Umfrage wissenschaftlichen Ansprüchen genügt, sei einmal dahingestellt.


In diesem Punkt gebe ich dir absolut Recht, sie genügt in keinsder Weise den wissenschaftlichen Ansprüchen. #6


Dolfin schrieb:


> Sie bietet allerdings ein Bild der Meinungen und läßt deutlich werden, wohin der Trend geht.


Sie bietet vielleicht ein Bild der Meinungen aber ein Trend währe nur bei einer Umfrage unter aktiven Bootsanglern zu erkennen.
Bei dieser Umfrage haben garantiert viele User teilgenommen die noch nie auf einem Angelboot oder Kutter waren.


Dolfin schrieb:


> Warum habe ich diese Umfrage gestartet?
> Mir ging es hauptsächlich darum, denjenigen den Rücken zu stärken, die sich gegen diese Form der "Angelei" wenden möchten. Sie werden oft in Threads oder Foren allgemein von den aktiven LDAern niedergemacht und heruntergeputzt.


Ich weiß ja nicht was du hier über die Jahre beobachtest hast, aber das ist ja wohl absolut und unabstreitbar genau andersherum #d
Die Vorwürfe den Anglern gegenüber die zu der Zeit mit dem Kutter rausfahren oder die Beschimpfungen der Kutterkapitäne die ihr Geld damit verdienen gingen schon sehr nah an Aussagen die man im Peta Forum finden kann.
Desweiteren wurden sogar bedrohliche Maßnamen geäußert wie man sich Anglern und Kapitänen gegenüber verhalten soll die solche LD - angelei betreiben.:v
Kann mich noch an einen Jungen hier erinnern der mal im März einen LD gefangen hat und es wagte stolz sein Foto hier rein zu setzen von der Tour ohne sich dabei was zu denken.
Ja er wurde richtig niedergemacht und der Thread geschlossen und Post gelöscht.
Da willst Du mir doch nicht erzählen das die LD Gegner hier heruntergeputzt werden. |peinlich


Dolfin schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nur sagen: 83,73% derjenigen, die hier abgestimmt haben, sind entweder total gegen diesen rücksichtslosen Umgang mit der Natur oder lehnen diesen zumindest für sich selbst ab.


Warum schreibst du nicht das 68,5 % gegen das LD-angeln sind und 31,5 % keine Einwände dagegen hat oder sich enthält von denen die hier abgestimmt haben:m
Und das du alle anderen als rücksichtslos bezeichnest finde ich auch sehr überzogen.


Dolfin schrieb:


> Also Kopf hoch und Meinung sagen. Sprecht auch bei organisierten Touren im Verein oder anderen Gruppen diesen Hintergrund mutig an. Ich bin der festen Meinung, viele sind sich des Problems nicht bewusst und für diese ist einfach "Dorschsaison". Vertetet diese Meinung offen und selbstbewußt. .


Meinung sagen finde ich i.o., Drohungen und Beleidigungen hingegen völlig fehl am Platz.


Dolfin schrieb:


> Ihr seid auf alle Fälle in der überwiegenden Mehrheit.


Mehrheit deiner Umfrage vielleicht.
Erkläre mir aber mal warum in den Monaten Februar/März die meisten Angler bestimmte Kutter fahren?
Dort sind die Kutter jedes WE ausgebucht was man vom Rest des Jahres nicht gerade behaupten kann.



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt nicht in Moralpredigten versinken, denn die meisten Argumente sind ausgetauscht. Ich würde mich nur einmal der Zahlen vergewissern und mir Gedanken machen, wo ich stehe.


Zu den Zahlen habe ich bereits mein Kommentar abgegeben.



Dolfin schrieb:


> Immer wieder wird in der Öffentlichkeit und auch hier im Bord lamentiert, wenn Gesetze und Verordnungen den Spielraum der ach so vernünftigen und sachverständigen Anglerschaft eingrenzen. Wenn man sich aber, trotzt besserem Wissen, auf eine Position zurückzieht wie
> "...solange es nicht verboten ist...", fordert man den Gesetzgeber heraus, entsprechende
> Gesetze zu schaffen..


Ich denke mal eher das durch solche Propaganda gegen Angler nur unser Lobby darunter noch mehr leiden wird.
Wenn Angler schon gegen Angler in der Öffentlichkeit her ziehen dann haben wir bald gar keine Rechte mehr und es ist ein gefundenes Fressen der verschiedenen Organisationen gegen Angler.



Dolfin schrieb:


> Und: Wer hier seine Meinung nicht selbst sagt, hat auch kein Recht zu meckern...


Was meinst du wie viele Angler sich hier wegen Diskriminierung in Form von Beleidigungen nicht dazu geäußert haben?
Mal schauen wie Du auf mein Post reagierst :m
Übrigens habe ich meine Meinung dazu schon abgegeben


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Hallo Platte, habs jetzt erst gelesen - und das ist deine Meinung. Warum sollte ich darauf reagieren?? Einen Grund, warum man Dorsche in der Laichzeit fangen sollte, hast du auch nicht nennen können. Insofern doch nichts neues

Ich habe diesen Thread nur noch einmal gesucht, weil ich gerade in "Blinker aktuell" einen Artikel gelesen habe, der zwar im Zusammenhang mit der Diskussion zum EU Artikel 47 geschrieben wurde, aber dennoch endlich eine gemeinsame Haltung der Verbände zeigt: Neben der Ablehnung der schlimmsten Regeln aus dem o.g. Artikel forden die Verbände auf die Forderungen der Mehrheit der Angler, der Schonung von Laichdorsch und der Ausweisung von Schongebieten einzugehen.

Inofern schließt sich der Kreis wieder und die Präsidenten der Verbände werden schon die Mehrheiten kennen. Die wollen schließlich wiedergewählt werden und haben dafür eine feine Nase...


----------



## degl (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*



			
				

Inofern schließt sich der Kreis wieder und die Präsidenten der Verbände werden schon die Mehrheiten kennen. Die wollen schließlich wiedergewählt werden und haben dafür eine feine Nase...[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Hi,
> darauf würde ich nicht wetten...............immerhin Politiker wollen auch wiedergewählt werden und vergessen nach der Wahl, was sie voher...........vor hatten
> 
> ...


----------



## Platte (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Lieber Dolfin, 
hätte mir eigentlich gewünscht das du eher auf mein letztrieges Posting Stellung nehmen würdest.

Übrigens, ich sehe auch keinen Grund warum man gezielt auf Laichdorsch angeln sollte.

Ich sehe allerdings auch kein Grund warum man in den Monaten
Jan. bis April Kutter boykottieren sollte, oder Angler verurteilen, die in keinsder Weise das Gesetz verletzen und mit dem Kutter zum Pilken rausfahren, wie es von den meisten Anti Laichdorschanglern vertreten wird.
Komme mir jetzt bitte auch nicht mit Moral. Mit Moral kann ich keine Familie ernähren geschweige denn Arbeitsplätze erhalten.
Desweiteren halte ich die Laichdorschangelei von Anglern für völlig indiskutabel, da sie kein Einfluss auf den rapide sinkenden Dorschbestand haben.
Wen man ein Problem behandelt muss man es an der Wurzel packen und nicht an einem Blatt von 1000 den.
Wenn man sich intensiv mit der Thematik beschäftigt wird man schnell erkennen wodurch die Problematik mit dem Dorschbestand entsteht.

Eine Abhilfe kann schnell geschaffen werden durch:

*1. Schonmaß für Dorsch runter und zwar für alle*
*2. Discard und HighGrading wird abgeschafft. Alles in Quote!!*
*3. Ganzjährige Schongebiete für Alle*
*4. Quoten der EU müssen von allen Fischern eingehalten, registriert und mehr kontrolliert werden.*

Das Problem ist nur die Umsetzung. 
An einigen wird bereits gearbeitet und genau diese müssen wir Angler mit einer gemeinsamen Lobby wo sich alle Einig sind unterstützen.
Nur durch Einigkeit kann man etwas erreichen und nicht wenn Angler gegen Angler vorgehen.

Übrigens deine Stellungname zum EU Artikel 47 fand ich sehr gut recherchiert.#6


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

O.K.,
wir sollten das auch nicht weiter zerreden. Ich glaube eigentlich, dass sich fast alle einig wären, wenn der Gesetzgeber die Lücken schließen würde. Alle Lücken, ob bei Berufs- oder Hobbyfischer.
Ich geh fischen....


----------



## micha_2 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Umfrage Laichdorschangelei*

Laichdorschfischerei, egal ob beruflich oder privat sollte unter Strafe gestellt werde. Oder soll ich allen meine Ausrüstung in Rechnung stellen, die die laichenden Fische weg fangen und deshalb evl. der Bestand ausstirbt und wir dann auf der Ostsee nur noch Platte oder Heringe fangen können. Aber dann sind eben die dran. Ich säge mir doch nich den eigenen Ast unter dem Arsch ab, aber soweit können einige nich denken.


----------

